# R33 GTR Side skirts & rear spolier



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking for R33 gtr side skirts and rear spoiler.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

manzy47 said:


> Looking for R33 gtr side skirts and rear spoiler.


Hi Manz we have plenty of sideskirts here. Not a full spoiler though.


----------

